# oC session, oC session, oC session, please, i was bored



## LeonardGreenland (May 20, 2009)

Want somebody do oC session with me?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

A what session?


----------



## Ceuper (May 20, 2009)

Obsessive compulsive session, of course! We all sit around rearranging things on a table until it's perfect. Then wash our hands five times.


----------



## Irreverent (May 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A what session?



An open Canvas, on-line collaborative drawing session.

Arman, you'll have better reception in the Arts forums I would think.  I'll see if Corto can move this post.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (May 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A what session?


open canvas!
is the network function that allows you to draw with yours friends on the                       same drawing by defining the host and guests with their IP


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Obsessive compulsive session, of course! We all sit around rearranging things on a table until it's perfect. Then wash our hands five times.



Lol!



Irreverent said:


> An open Canvas, on-line collaborative drawing session.
> 
> Arman, you'll have better reception in the Arts forums I would think.  I'll see if Corto can move this post.





ArmanDill said:


> open canvas!
> is the network function that allows you to draw with yours friends on the                       same drawing by defining the host and guests with their IP




Ahh yes, i used to do that with a friend, i can't draw i used to just doodle but it was fun watching the others.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (May 21, 2009)

who want do oC session with me?


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (May 21, 2009)

ArmanDill said:


> who want do oC session with me?


 i will. i have some ideas that i want to get out of my head.


----------



## LeonardGreenland (May 22, 2009)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> i will. i have some ideas that i want to get out of my head.


okay, *when* we do oc session?


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

Sure


----------

